

Has anyone built an iPhone app compiler/VM for Linux? - ljlolel

Linux is often bashed for lacking games.  The hottest new gaming platform is the iPhone with a pretty standardized API in objective C.  Has anybody tried making these run unmodified on Linux?&#60;p&#62;That would be huge, because if it were effortless for developers, Linux could very quickly start developing a large ecosystem of fun, new games.
======
wmf
Supposedly it isn't too hard to port Windows games to Linux, yet game
developers don't do it. I don't see why iPhone games would be any different.
Also, games that use multi-touch and the accelerometer wouldn't play well on
Linux PCs.

